# Can you take imodium



## ekitten1

Hi,


Wondered if anyone could answer whether it's ok to take Imodium when ttc? The info leaflet says not to take if pregnant or ttc, but I am not sure if like most drugs, this is just to cover the manufacturers back?


I have the most horrendous bout of diarrhoea and have been in pain for 48 hours.


I will be starting my next IVF cycle at the end of the month but in meantime, I am ovulating now and hoping for a natural miracle before tx   


Thanks xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The data sheet says this under pregnancy....

''Safety in human pregnancy has not been established although studies  in animals have not demonstrated any teratogenic effects.  As with other  drugs, it is not advisable to administer this medicine in pregnancy.
Women who are pregnant should therefore be advised to consult their doctor for appropriate treatment.''


Having said this - you are not pregnant right now and I doubt a one off dose would be a problem - it is usually at a later stage of organ development that worries about drugs happen. You would be currently at a very very early stage. I do not have access to other reference sources now as I am on maternity leave - perhaps Mazv can look into it for you.


In the mean time, make sure you stay hydrated. Sometimes it is better to let whatever is causing the diarrhoea to come out - if it is a nasty bug for instance, but you must take sufficient salts and fluids in the form of rehydration. See your doctor if it persists or you get severe pain or bleeding. You might need a stool sample/antibiotics/proper examination of your abdomen to find out the cause.


----------

